# 2000 b654 connecting briefcase solar panel to electrobloc?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi i have a portable 13w solar panel from my previous vw camper.Im wanting to trickle charge my leisure battery with it while not in use.
Is there an easy way to do this?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

you can connect into the electrobloc but it will cost you £75+ for the LRS1214 regulator / interface

as you are only planning to use your existing 13watt panel I would suggest you connect direct to the batteries with croc clips & use /buy a cheap regulator 

this has been covered before just use the search facility to find previous posts (try searching with:- LRS1214)


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

ok thanks will have a look


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Rich,what year is your Hymer? It is quite possible you Do NOT need the Schaudt regulator.I have an Email from Schaudt that states this for my 2000 Hymer.Is yours fitted with the EBL99 block? if so I can let you know the connections.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Have PM'd you.

If I understand your post correctly you are saying than an EBL99 can take raw output from a solar panel without needing a seperate charge controller.

Firstly, is this what you meant?

Secondly, if so do you know how large a solar panel it can cope with?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

LittleGreyCat said:


> If I understand your post correctly you are saying than an EBL99 can take raw output from a solar panel without needing a seperate charge controller.


If this is indeed what was meant, I am not at all sure that is correct. You do need a controller with the EBL99, but can then connect the output of the controller to the Elektroblock so that the current supplied by the solar panel shows on the Am-meter that goes with the Elektroblock.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

No,what I mean is _any_ Solar Panel regulator can be connected to the 'bloc via the "Solar Panel" plug, it does not have to be the Schaudt one. I believe there was a posting some time ago on here regarding low powered panels not needing a regulator but more than that I can't say.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

wackywyco said:


> No,what I mean is _any_ Solar Panel regulator can be connected to the 'bloc via the "Solar Panel" plug, it does not have to be the Schaudt one. I believe there was a posting some time ago on here regarding low powered panels not needing a regulator but more than that I can't say.


Sorry, yes that is absolutely correct. I use a non-Schaudt controller connected to the Elektroblock, and it works just fine.


----------

